# My little collection. I can't wait to GROW it. :D *Pic Heavy*



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

^ All of my beautiful brushes. lol.




^ Foundation, glorious foundation. The Spackle primer is like a dream. 




Blushers. The NARS is Orgasm. And bronzers.




^ Concealer. Yay.




^ Eyes are windows to the soul. <3




^ MASCARA is a girl's best friend. I love it!! lol.




^Lipstick.. Barbie Loves MAC Lipstick in Style It Up and MAC Lipstick in Blankety. The Laura Gellar one is a brownish-red. And revlon are a Red and a Bright Pink. Sorry the pics fuzzy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







^Gloss!! <3




^ My lovely pallettes and other stuff I accidently left out. 

Thanks for looking everyone! <3


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWWWWW hon...a wonderful collection...orgasm is my fav blush...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait for it to grow...and see more pics


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 3, 2007)

^
thanks babe. orgasm is great.


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 4, 2007)

babe, can you resize those pics to be 400-600px in width? they're crazy big right now... i wanna look but it doesn't fit on my screen!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_babe, can you resize those pics to be 400-600px in width? they're crazy big right now... i wanna look but it doesn't fit on my screen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoops. Sorry! I am going to resize them now.

Thanks for letting me know...

Pictures: Resized


----------

